# japanese quails



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

hello every one  

my stupid brother has gone and bought 2 quails i believe there japanese and there now in a hutch contected to a run, ive told him to buy them a run and a proper coop and to make sure that they are properly secured as we have a dog anyway what stuff do i need to feed, im guessing pellets ive read they need smaller pellets then chickens, can you recommend brand or type of pellet? what veg or supplements do i need to feed grit? can i mix quails with chickens? is there anything else i should know : victory:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

They're best fed on chick crumbs or smaller pellets/crushed up bigger pellets. Grit and oystershell grit should be available at all times and its probably not a good idea to mix with chickens :2thumb:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

ljb107 said:


> They're best fed on chick crumbs or smaller pellets/crushed up bigger pellets. Grit and oystershell grit should be available at all times and its probably not a good idea to mix with chickens :2thumb:


thats great thank you :flrt: there quite cute lol i would nt mind some chickens so just thought id asked


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

They'll be fine in a hutch and run, but chickens will kill them. Layers mash is OK and available from any feed shop and most deliver. Some do quail food too.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> They'll be fine in a hutch and run, but chickens will kill them. Layers mash is OK and available from any feed shop and most deliver. Some do quail food too.


oh wow i didnt realise that a chicken would kill a quail thanks for letting me i guess i will just get a serperate coop for them


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Ameliaxx said:


> oh wow i didnt realise that a chicken would kill a quail thanks for letting me i guess i will just get a serperate coop for them


Aye most will, even bantams. I reared some quail eggs under a broody hen and she ate them after a couple of days after hatching. Chickens will kill any animal smaller than themselves they can be quite brutal, I've watched my lot take down a pigeon, several squirrels and the odd mouse and frog.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Aye most will, even bantams. I reared some quail eggs under a broody hen and she ate them after a couple of days after hatching. Chickens will kill any animal smaller than themselves they can be quite brutal, I've watched my lot take down a pigeon, several squirrels and the odd mouse and frog.


oh god thats awful, i always thought they were stupid lol thats a shame as i wanted a couple of fancy chickens now i probably wont be allowed


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Ameliaxx said:


> oh god thats awful, i always thought they were stupid lol thats a shame as i wanted a couple of fancy chickens now i probably wont be allowed


They're quite focused when they want to be lol. They are fantastic animal to keep however and are really sweet and funny too. Especially some of the fancy breeds, Pekins for example are sweet, funny and friendly little birds.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> They're quite focused when they want to be lol. They are fantastic animal to keep however and are really sweet and funny too. Especially some of the fancy breeds, Pekins for example are sweet, funny and friendly little birds.


i would quite like a couple of silkies or polish frizzles  i had a pair of bantams a while ago but sadly they died  i just need to find a coop and run  as they seem to be either really far away or really expensive


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Ameliaxx said:


> i would quite like a couple of silkies or polish frizzles  i had a pair of bantams a while ago but sadly they died  i just need to find a coop and run  as they seem to be either really far away or really expensive


Build one or use ebay, most can be delivered. In my opinion keep well away from Eglus, they're popular but no more than a glorified battery cage.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Build one or use ebay, most can be delivered. In my opinion keep well away from Eglus, they're popular but no more than a glorified battery cage.


totally agree with you on the Eglus theres no room in there  i seriously doubt i would be able to make one lol ill keep my eyes out on preloved :2thumb:


----------



## Tommys Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking at getting some quails myself, I got told its best to keep two females and a male together, is this right? What sort of coop will be best to keep them in?

Cheers for any help


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Tommys Mum said:


> Looking at getting some quails myself, I got told its best to keep two females and a male together, is this right? What sort of coop will be best to keep them in?
> 
> Cheers for any help


I've kept them with one male to six or seven females and still had bald and injured girls. It depends on the male but the more the better.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Tommys Mum said:


> Looking at getting some quails myself, I got told its best to keep two females and a male together, is this right? What sort of coop will be best to keep them in?
> 
> Cheers for any help


We're breeding jap quail on a fairly large scale here now. I've found that four or five females per male is about right in terms of high fertility and less agression.

Do not keep more than one male together after they are 8 weeks old (sexually mature) unless all are housed in a very large run as they fight and cause serious injury to each other. Females may squabble a bit, but when a small group of females are kept with a male he tends to keep them in check.

For good growth rates you want a high protein feed. We use organic turkey mash. This results in great growth rates. Ordinary layers mash lacks the protein content required. So look for a turkey feed or mash for meat chickens rather than layers feed. 

To get the best start of all read the book Keeping Quail by Katie Thears. It explains their feed requirements really wel and having experimented with growth rates and fertility etc, her information is accurate.


----------



## Tommys Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

Mynki said:


> We're breeding jap quail on a fairly large scale here now. I've found that four or five females per male is about right in terms of high fertility and less agression.
> 
> Do not keep more than one male together after they are 8 weeks old (sexually mature) unless all are housed in a very large run as they fight and cause serious injury to each other. Females may squabble a bit, but when a small group of females are kept with a male he tends to keep them in check.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information on it, will request at the library that they get the book in, save my pennies! Never kept birds before, but wanting to do it right when I do.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Tommys Mum said:


> Thanks for the information on it, will request at the library that they get the book in, save my pennies! Never kept birds before, but wanting to do it right when I do.


It's only around £7 or so to buy. Personally I'd buy it if you are going to keep them as you then have a permanenr reference on hand if they end up ill etc. 

Post pictures if you decide to keep them.


----------

